

Which Clang Warning Is Generating This Message? - ingve
http://fuckingclangwarnings.com/

======
sj4nz
With all the work that went into creating this website, wouldn't it have been
more interesting to submit a pull-request to embed the origin of the warnings,
thus fixing the problem for everyone, not just those aware of this website?

------
jloughry
One of the best features of IBM mainframes used to be the documentation:
_every possible message_ that could appear on the console was indexed in the
run manuals.

